# Sick...but funny.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A cruise in the Pacific goes all wrong, the ship sinks, and there were only Â 3 survivors; Damian, Darren and Deirdre. Â They manage to swim to a small island and they lived there for a couple of years doing what's natural for men and women to do.

After several years of casual sex, all the time, Deirdre felt absolutely horrible about what she had been doing. Â She felt having sex with both Damian and Darren was so bad that she killed herself.

It was very tragic but Damian and Darren managed to get through it and, after a while nature once more took its inevitable course.

Well, a couple more years went by and Damian and Darren began to feel absolutely horrible about what they where doing.

So they buried her


----------

